# As anyone ever become pregnant on cerazette?



## VikkiD

Reason asking this is because 8 weeks ago i switched from microgynon to cerazette since being on cerazette i have had no period just a small amount of spotting, last being sunday when i had a tiny amount, but my stomach is swollen and i have a deep stomach pain for a few days and back pain and also a constant sicky feeling. I started taking cerazette as soon as i finished my microgynon with no break inbetween, maybe its my body playing tricks i am due to stop taking the pill in 26 days.


----------



## alex_85

I could be wrong, but I would imagine if there was no gap in between the two types of pill, then you should have the 'normal' amount of risk of getting pregnant while on BC. So while its possible, its highly unlikely. If you are anything like me you won't stop thinking about it until you take a test, so I would do one just to put your mind at ease. However, I'd say its just the different levels of hormones in the new pills being mean to you :nope: Hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## VikkiD

Thanks for the reply thats what i thought and i had no gap in between pills and i take it every time at the same day apart from weekend when i am maybe a couple of hours later so its unlikely i am pregnant must be wishful thinking lol x


----------



## HodgePodge

Yeah I agree with what Alex said....also i've been having problems with Cerezette ever since i've been on it....hoping it will calm down but thinking of stopping taking it once i've run out


----------



## smokey

HodgePodge said:


> Yeah I agree with what Alex said....also i've been having problems with Cerezette ever since i've been on it....hoping it will calm down but thinking of stopping taking it once i've run out

What problems have you been having? iv just started taking this one.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hiya hun,

I am on Cerazette and regularly get a bloated stomach and rarely have periods. I thought I was pregnant a few months ago. I hadn't had a period in months, I was spotty, my stomach was cramping etc. I wasn't pregnant though, I think it's just side effects of the pill. The good news is that with me (and hopefully for you too) they don't arise that often! 

Don't worry about the no periods. Most people on Cerazette either have light spotting or no periods at all, or a period every sort of 3 or 4 months.

x


----------



## VikkiD

Thanks for the replys, the things these pills do to us :) well only 26 more days left taking it so not long now.


----------



## loopdido

I too feel pregnant on cerazette - bloated belly, spotting but no proper periods, nausea! I've been on it since LO was 6 weeks and was on it before getting preggo with her! I had mad pregnancy symptoms after stopping taking it too - so just to warn you.......


----------



## meow951

Cerazette is know to stop periods. I was on it for 4 years and didnt have a period once! Which was actually a benefit for me. It's quite good as there's a 12 hour window for taking it. However i did find it made me more moody and i did put weight on (but i put that down to eating due to mood swings!).

I think it's a very hit and miss pill - either it works for you or doesn't. There is also a lot of horror stories about it affecting fertility as it stopes you ovulating but i went back to normal straight away after i stopped taking it.

It took me quite a few months for my body to get used to it. If you're stopping the pill though then all that shouldn't be a problem!


----------

